# Dental Technicians in Canada



## Rory84 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi there, I was wondering if there were any dental technicians from the UK using this site that have successfully moved to and found work in Canada, or indeed if anyone here knows a dental technician in Canada who could provide information on what working as a technician in Canada is actually like? 

Any help or information would be really appreciated.
Thanks 
Rory


----------

